# Coriander seeds.



## nosco (13/8/17)

I did a late night wit brew on Friday night and i just noticed i forgot to pit in the crushed coriander seeds. I wont be fermenting the cube for another 2 weeks.

Should just dry hop with them or will it be a different flavour?


----------



## huez (13/8/17)

No idea on flavour impact but maybe dry roast fresh seeds in a pan first and then finely crush them, just to get maximum contact. You could probably also leave them out and pretend it never happened....


----------



## nosco (13/8/17)

I put orange rind from 4 oranges of our tree in there too so maybe i wouldnt notice it.


----------



## MHB (13/8/17)

Never put Coriander in the fermenter, there are some flavours in there that you just don't want.
Better to put the crushed seeds in some boiling water or wort and let it steep for a while, then add the tea.
Mark


----------



## nosco (13/8/17)

Thanks MHB. Thats what ill do.


----------



## huez (14/8/17)

Sapporo tried to brew a beer with coriander to mimic the flavours of citra. Interesting read in this article by stan hieronymus. Needless to say they didn't exactly mimic it.

https://beerandbrewing.com/hops-oils--aroma-uncharted-waters/


----------

